# Non-Piranha POTM - October



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

The top 2 pics will be placed in the final on the 3rd Oct

Option 1








Anemone and clown fish - _Heteractis aurora & Amphiprion ocellaris_

Option 2








Spotted Silver Dollers & Red Belly Pacu - _Metynnis lippincottianus??? & Colossoma brachypomum???_

Option 3








Snake - Columbian boa - _Boa constrictor constrictor???_

Option 4








Motoro Ray - _Potamotrygon motoro_

Option 5 








Discuss - _Symphysodon discus_

Option 6








African Tiger Fish - _Hydrocynus vittatus_

Option 7








Red Tail Golden Arowana - Scleropages Formosus

Option 8








Red Hairy Hermit Crab - _Orthopagurus minimus???_

Option 9








Blue Line Trigger - _Pseudobalistes fuscus _

Option 10








Fly River Turtle - _Carettochelys insculpta_

heres a handy link to part 1


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very hard choices to make it was hard to pick


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow very nice


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

love that snake pic


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice arowana


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There's some really great pics in there .
Great Job


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

voted. nice pics everyone . Good luck


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

agreed, this is an incredible set of photos.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice pics all. good luck!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> agreed, this is an incredible set of photos.


 yes I'm amazed at the quality of entrys this month


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet pics


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wow !

those are some beautiful fish


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

SWEET AROWANA


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is messed up! I have to pick one of those!?!? They are all very nice.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

this month pics are awsome!!!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

after 2 days, still at 0. darn it all to heck!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> after 2 days, still at 0. darn it all to heck!


 well to be honest all the pics are great, and you do get to vote yourself


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i think there is a general bias against pacus :laugh:


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

nice pics, i'm a big fan of marine fish!


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

The first pic with the live rock







..or at least i think it is....is amazing.







I'm seriously considering changing my tank to salt.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

great photo,







to all of you


----------

